# Aiuto in casa



## Carola (2 Novembre 2021)

Ciao 

Una  curiosità per chi ha aiuto in casa voi avete fatto assunzione regolare o no?
Io avevo una sig.ra due volte a settimane per 6 ore totale assunta regolarmanete 
Ora dice che vorrebbe che io la licenziassi perché così prende la disoccupazione e può occuparsi dei figli poiché suo marito e andato via x lavoro 
Io sono anni che assumo licenzio vanno vengono a parte la prima sig.ra storica  che mi aiuto 'con i ragazzi qnd erano piccoli le altre un po' non sempre affidabili 

Molte mie amiche hanno aiuto in nero ma io non lo trovo corretto e ho paura che poi capiti qualcosa
Voi come siete organizzati ?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Una  curiosità per chi ha aiuto in casa voi avete fatto assunzione regolare o no?
> Io avevo una sig.ra due volte a settimane per 6 ore totale assunta regolarmanete
> ...


In nero


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In nero


e quanto le dai se posso ?
Qui chiedono 12 euro ora 

hosempre timore poi facciano casini magari denunce boh


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Una  curiosità per chi ha aiuto in casa voi avete fatto assunzione regolare o no?
> Io avevo una sig.ra due volte a settimane per 6 ore totale assunta regolarmanete
> ...


Mio cognato ha una donna delle pulizie in nero.
Mi sembra le dia 7 euro l’ora.


----------



## ivanl (2 Novembre 2021)

nero, 8 euro.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> e quanto le dai se posso ?
> Qui chiedono 12 euro ora
> 
> hosempre timore poi facciano casini magari denunce boh


10


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Novembre 2021)

10 in nero....e viene a chiamata...non tutte le settimane...
Da me questa è la tariffa...
Una mia amica fa circa 25 ore a settimana... ovviamente tutto in nero...
Paga zero tasse..
Bisognerebbe metterle in regola solo per evitare che questi soldi non siano tassati ..

Ma... ovviamente costerebbe molto di più avere l aiuto in casa ...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2021)

850 al mese, lordo in busta mi costa circa 1100. Dalle 9 alle 13 dal lunedì al venerdì all'ora era una follia. Una macchina della morte. Soldi benedetti.


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 850 al mese, lordo in busta mi costa circa 1100. Dalle 9 alle 13 dal lunedì al venerdì all'ora era una follia. Una macchina della morte. Soldi benedetti.


perchè te li puoi scaricare come tasse.


----------



## ivanl (2 Novembre 2021)

io la metterei pure in regola, è lei che non vuole


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2021)

La maggior parte non vuole essere messa un regola.. ISEE e aiuti vari verrebbero a cessare.
Molte ogni 2/3anni si licenziamo, se in regola, per avere il tfr.
E sì, alcune potrebbero avanzare pretese, e accusare il datore di lavoro di non averle messe in regola. Purtroppo capitano persone che ci marciano.
Il costo orario dipende dalle città.


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La maggior parte non vuole essere messa un regola.. ISEE e aiuti vari verrebbero a cessare.
> Molte ogni 2/3anni si licenziamo, se in regola, per avere il tfr.
> E sì, alcune potrebbero avanzare pretese, e accusare il datore di lavoro di non averle messe in regola. Purtroppo capitano persone che ci marciano.
> Il costo orario dipende dalle città.


Con la badante di mia nonna andò così 
Era lei a in volere essere in regola e mia nonna voleva solo lei .. però poi qnd mori tiro su un bel polverone con mia mamma


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> 10 in nero....e viene a chiamata...non tutte le settimane...
> Da me questa è la tariffa...
> Una mia amica fa circa 25 ore a settimana... ovviamente tutto in nero...
> Paga zero tasse..
> ...


a me regolare costa  6,99 euro orapiù contributi e tredicesima a parte
Mi sento più serena ad avere assunta ma lei non vuole più o meglio adesso dice che verrebbe in nero chiedendo la Disoccupazione
i figli mi sa che erano una scusa ..


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè te li puoi scaricare come tasse.


Anche, ma non é quello: considerando che lava, stira, cucina, fa tutto da zero compreso pane, sughi, dolci e tutto il resto, pure i detersivi e i saponi vari fa da sola, considerando che ho gente a cena un giorno sì e quello dopo anche me la ripago sulla spesa a occhi chiusi. Ti dico solo che mi ha chiesto di non buttare i vecchi spazzolini da denti perché le servono per pulire le fughe tra le piastrelle


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche, ma non é quello: considerando che lava, stira, cucina, fa tutto da zero compreso pane, sughi, dolci e tutto il resto, pure i detersivi e i saponi vari fa da sola, considerando che ho gente a cena un giorno sì e quello dopo anche me la ripago sulla spesa a occhi chiusi. Ti dico solo che mi ha chiesto di non buttare i vecchi spazzolini da denti perché le servono per pulire le fughe tra le piastrelle


sta avanti ai gretini di mille anni


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sta avanti ai gretini di mille anni


Cos'è un gretino?


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cos'è un gretino?


in generale sono tutti quelli che parlano di economia circolare ignorando che quello che dicono sono le stesse cose che mia nonna con la seconda elementare faceva già 50 anni fa.   e che a me creano un notevole fastidio


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> a me regolare costa  6,99 euro orapiù contributi e tredicesima a parte
> Mi sento più serena ad avere assunta ma lei non vuole più o meglio adesso dice che verrebbe in nero chiedendo la Disoccupazione
> i figli mi sa che erano una scusa ..


Ora si quadra, disoccupazione+ lo stesso lavoro che aveva prima in nero. 
Facendo 4 conti cosa si porterebbe a casa mensilmente? I figli visto la disoccupazione , avranno Sicuramente riconosciuto borsa studiò più varie. 
Ha già fatto fare i conti da un caaf


----------



## Ulisse (2 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche, ma non é quello: considerando che lava, stira, cucina, fa tutto da zero compreso pane, sughi, dolci e tutto il resto, pure i detersivi e i saponi vari fa da sola, considerando che ho gente a cena un giorno sì e quello dopo anche me la ripago sulla spesa a occhi chiusi. Ti dico solo che mi ha chiesto di non buttare i vecchi spazzolini da denti perché le servono per pulire le fughe tra le piastrelle


quasi quasi me la sposo.


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ora si quadra, disoccupazione+ lo stesso lavoro che aveva prima in nero.
> Facendo 4 conti cosa si porterebbe a casa mensilmente? I figli visto la disoccupazione , avranno Sicuramente riconosciuto borsa studiò più varie.
> Ha già fatto fare i conti da un caaf


tutto vero ma io non me la sento di avere una in nero anche se mi dispiace perderla
Si è messa anche a piangere oggi che qui sta bene va anche da mia sorella alla quale ha fatto medesime richieste 

disoccupazione non so quanto sia assegno piu nero da me e mia sorella comunque farà un buon stipendio immagino non so davvero ...


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2021)

io zero  soldi tutto gratis , sempre così anche quando lavoravamo entrambi


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io zero  soldi tutto gratis , sempre così anche quando lavoravamo entrambi


non ho capito


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io zero  soldi tutto gratis , sempre così anche quando lavoravamo entrambi


Pure io…ma noi non abbiamo aiuti esterni, olo…siamo all’antica.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Pure io…ma noi non abbiamo aiuti esterni, olo…siamo all’antica.


No, siete spilorci


----------



## MariLea (3 Novembre 2021)

Mia nonna mi diceva "meglio un vestito in meno, ma non rinunciare mai alla colf"


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, siete spilorci


al di là dell’aspetto economico che nell’economia della mia vita non impatterebbe poi granché, in 26 anni non abbiamo mai sentito il bisogno di un aiuto esterno.


----------



## MariLea (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, siete spilorci


Non so se sia tua abilità o hai un cu.. enorme   
lo stipendio che le dai è sotto la media... ed hai pure trovato un fenomeno...
perchè ormai chi non sa fare niente si offre come colf, senza avere una pallida idea di igiene e pulizie...


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> al di là dell’aspetto economico che nell’economia della mia vita non impatterebbe poi granché, in 26 anni non *abbiamo mai sentito il bisogno* di un aiuto esterno.


Questo é impossibile: o la tua signora è un'invasata di quelle che corrono appresso alle donne delle pulizie per ripulire dove hanno passato loro, o semplicemente non te lo ha comunicato.



MariLea ha detto:


> Non so se sia tua abilità o hai un cu.. enorme
> lo stipendio che le dai è sotto la media... ed hai pure trovato un fenomeno...
> perchè ormai chi non sa fare niente si offre come colf, senza avere una pallida idea di igiene e pulizie...


Ma no, ne ho cambiate millemila. Questa la ho da nemmeno due anni.



MariLea ha detto:


> Mia nonna mi diceva "meglio un vestito in meno, ma non rinunciare mai alla colf"


Überquote.


----------



## ologramma (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Pure io…ma noi non abbiamo aiuti esterni, olo…siamo all’antica.


ecco la risposta  per Carola


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo é impossibile: o la tua signora è un'invasata di quelle che corrono appresso alle donne delle pulizie per ripulire dove hanno passato loro, o semplicemente non te lo ha comunicato.


Perché parli della mia signora? In casa siamo in 6, in 5 provvediamo ad ordine e pulizia. Non mi sembra così anormale come situazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Perché parli della mia signora? In casa siamo in 6, in 5 provvediamo ad ordine e pulizia. Non mi sembra così anormale come situazione.


Eh. In 6 "non avete mai sentito il bisogno" di un aiuto esterno. 
Fai un sondaggio e poi racconta


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh. In 6 "non avete mai sentito il bisogno" di un aiuto esterno.
> Fai un sondaggio e poi racconta


Già fatto e proprio da qui è nata la scelta.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Già fatto e proprio da qui è nata la scelta.


6 perché avete 4 figli?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 6 perché avete 4 figli?


Yes…4 maschi.


----------



## ologramma (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Yes…4 maschi.


io due maschi  ora andati


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Yes…4 maschi.


eh, mo che tua moglie in 26 anni con 4 figli maschi non abbia mai sentito il bisogno di un aiuto manco per stirare, considerando che io ho una femmina che tira via due cambi al giorno facendo sport, mi pare stranetto. Sarà mica che tua moglie non te lo ha esplicitato? poi per carità, il mondo è bello perché é vario.

ma guarda che lo dico pure da maschio.

A me L'angelo del focolare che torno a casa e la trovo devastata tra pignatte e panni da lavare non me la scoperei manco con il cazzo di un altro. Anche perché per quanto una donna possa essere all'antica dentro le quattro mura non ti realizzi non ci stanno cazzi. E poi la frustrazione sale e rovina le cose. Se la signora non lavora e si immola In pratica sta prendendo la patente da cornuta, se lavora e non sente il bisogno di due braccia in più normalmente sono le sue di braccia che sono corte o quelle del marito. È proprio un problema di come ti imposti la vita.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Io queste realtà non le conosco.
In casa mia stiro io da sempre, fin da quando avevo 9 anni.

Ho passato 5 anni, da solo coi miei primi due figli, di età compresa fra uno e 4 anni, da solo, senza un aiuto esterno, con mia moglie che lavorava  nel Sud Est, non la Puglia ma asiatico, zona Petronas Tower. 
Tornava una volta al mese per due giorni.
Mai avuto una baby sitter o una madre o suocera ad aiutarmi. 
Asili, asili nido, tempo prolungato, pertosse, pappe, pediatri, pannolini, bagnetti, lavatrici, fissan, passeggini, seggioloni da tavolo e via di seguito.
Una scuola di vita, ho imparato a fare tutto ed acquisito senso organizzativo domestico.
Senso che mi è rimasto. Tornata mia moglie abbiamo prodotto altri figli, impostato le regole della srl e via.
Per ora salute permettendo non vedo grandi limiti.
Un paio di colpi al mese riesco ancora a daglieli. 
Quello che avanza va alle altre da parte mia e agli altri da parte sua.


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2021)

Pure io so fare tutto, e non è questione di limiti; io il mio tempo libero lo voglio passare a fare qualcosa di diverso che lavare o stirare, per cui mai soldi furono meglio spesi. Se tutti i fine settimana voglio andare in giro non mi devo preoccupare di trovare montagne di panni arretrati da lavare/stirare o la casa da pulire; idem quando finisco di lavorare a tutto voglio pensare meno che alle faccende.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La maggior parte non vuole essere messa un regola.. ISEE e aiuti vari verrebbero a cessare.
> Molte ogni 2/3anni si licenziamo, se in regola, per avere il tfr.
> E sì, alcune potrebbero avanzare pretese, e accusare il datore di lavoro di non averle messe in regola. Purtroppo capitano persone che ci marciano.
> Il costo orario dipende dalle città.


Pazzesco… il nero non fa bene all’economia, bisogna cambiare mentalità.
Poi per forza dopo non ci sono più soldi per le pensioni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pazzesco… il nero non fa bene all’economia, bisogna cambiare mentalità.
> Poi per forza dopo non ci sono più soldi per le pensioni.


Se è per questo tutto il nero nasce dall'impossibilità da parte del cittadino di avere detrazioni adeguate.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se è per questo tutto il nero nasce dall'impossibilità da parte del cittadino di avere detrazioni adeguate.


E tutto il resto è conseguenza del nero.
Circolo vizioso …
Che detrazioni vorresti per una colf ?
Almeno da noi non ci sono. Giustamente.
Detrazioni ci stanno per famigliari a carico, cose serie, mica per la colf.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pazzesco… il nero non fa bene all’economia, bisogna cambiare mentalità.
> Poi per forza dopo non ci sono più soldi per le pensioni.


Certo come no? Il nero è esattamente l'ammontare di risorse che vengono sottratte allo stato (che brucia in inefficienze mediamente il 40% di quello che gli entra) per essere riallocate in circuito di libero scambio. Come se un euro nero guadagnato valesse un euro, e un euro guadagnato in bianco valesse 60 centesimi.
Il motivo per cui non ci sono i soldi per le pensioni è perché non nascono abbastanza bambini e soprattutto perché non crepano abbastanza vecchi.
Troppo complesso mi sa, lasciamo perdere


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> certo come no? il nero è esattamente l'ammontare di risorse che vengono sottratte allo stato (che brucia in inefficienze mediamente il 40% di quello che gli entra) per essere riallocate in circuito di libero scambio. come se un euro nero guadagnato valesse un euro, e un euro guadagnato in bianco valesse 60 centesimi.
> il motivo per cui non ci sono i soldi per le pensioni è perchè non nascono abbastanza bambini e soprattutto perchè non crepano abbastanza vecchi
> troppo complesso mi sa, lasciamo perdere


Possono nascere 10 bambini per famiglia e ma se tutti lavorano in nero dubito che riusciranno a pagare la tua pensione.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Possono nascere 10 bambini per famiglia e ma se tutti lavorano in nero dubito che riusciranno a pagare la tua pensione.


invece si. Fidati


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Pure io so fare tutto, e non è questione di limiti; io il mio tempo libero lo voglio passare a fare qualcosa di diverso che lavare o stirare, per cui mai soldi furono meglio spesi. Se tutti i fine settimana voglio andare in giro non mi devo preoccupare di trovare montagne di panni arretrati da lavare/stirare o la casa da pulire; idem quando finisco di lavorare a tutto voglio pensare meno che alle faccende.


Io la mia parte di lavori la faccio la notte tra il venerdì e il sabato.
Chiedete a Vera se non ci credete….


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E tutto il resto è conseguenza del nero.


Se io metto in regola una colf, mi costa lo stipendio + contributo+tfr+tredicesima. Costi aggiuntivi che in una famiglia diventano gravosi. Perché non riconoscere la detraibilita parzialedi questi costi?
Stessa cosa per i medici deducibilità del 19% delle prestazioni mediche, lo stesso medico di propone uno sconto del 25 /30% se paghi in contanti.
Facciamo che dalla dichiarazione dei redditi una buona percentuale di questi costi possano essere detratti e vedi che il nero sparisce


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se io metto in regola una colf, mi costa lo stipendio + contributo+tfr+tredicesima. Costi aggiuntivi che in una famiglia diventano gravosi. Perché non riconoscere la detraibilita parzialedi questi costi?
> Stessa cosa per i medici deducibilità del 19% delle prestazioni mediche, lo stesso medico di propone uno sconto del 25 /30% se paghi in contanti.
> Facciamo che dalla dichiarazione dei redditi una buona percentuale di questi costi possano essere detratti e vedi che il nero sparisce


Boh… IVA dai medici qui non c’è.
Le spese mediche credo di sì , che siano deducibili, ma non sono sicura. Ci pensa a tutto il mio commercialista.
Detrazioni per la colf neanche a Montecarlo credo. Dai siamo seri !


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Boh… IVA dai medici qui non c’è.
> Detrazioni per la colf neanche a Montecarlo credo. Dai siamo seri !


Non ho scritto IVA, ho detto detraibilita


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Boh… IVA dai medici qui non c’è.
> Detrazioni per la colf neanche a Montecarlo credo. Dai siamo seri !


Una famiglia normale, qui non potrebbe permettersi un aiuto in casa in regola


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho scritto IVA, ho detto detraibilita


Ho corretto, pardon.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Una famiglia normale, qui non potrebbe permettersi un aiuto in casa in regola


Ma anche qui è lo stesso; se non se lo permette non prende la colf. E fa da sé.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma anche qui è lo stesso; se non se lo permette non prende la colf. E fa da sé.


30euro la settimana (o ogni 15 giorni)per farsi aiutare, si possono spendere. 
50 no. 
Per quale motivo una famiglia dovrebbe rinunciare, per il vanto di essersi comportata correttamente fiscalmente?  
Preciso che io mi faccio tutto da sola, ma capisco perfettamente il punto di vista. 
Ho avuto tempo fa una signora ultrà 70 enne che mi stirava, prendeva 650 euro di pensione. Mi aveva chiesto se avevo bisogno x arrotondare perché non le bastava la pensione, l'unica volta che ho preso una persona.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 30euro la settimana (o ogni 15 giorni)per farsi aiutare, si possono spendere.
> 50 no.
> Per quale motivo una famiglia dovrebbe rinunciare, per il vanto di essersi comportata correttamente fiscalmente?
> Preciso che io mi faccio tutto da sola, ma capisco perfettamente il punto di vista.
> Ho avuto tempo fa una signora ultrà 70 enne che mi stirava, prendeva 650 euro di pensione. Mi aveva chiesto se avevo bisogno x arrotondare perché non le bastava la pensione, l'unica volta che ho preso una persona.


Bisogna cambiare la mentalità. Fare la gara a chi è più furbo non porta benefici a nessuno.
Chi adesso prende la colf in nero contribuisce a diminuire le pensioni in futuro e rischia di fare la colf lei stessa in quanto si ritrova la pensione abbassata per vari motivi: cattiva gestione del denaro, pochi contribuenti ( pochi bambini nati e tanti lavori in nero ecc).
Questa è la mia opinione, niente di più.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Detrazioni per la colf neanche a Montecarlo credo. Dai siamo seri !


Vatti a leggere come funziona in Francia. Dove infatti si fanno 4 figli a famiglia.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vatti a leggere come funziona in Francia. Dove infatti si fanno 4 figli a famiglia.


Quindi ?
Ci sono detrazioni per le colf ?
Guarda che questo atteggiamento da bambini da asilo non è costruttivo.
Non bisogna dare come esempio solo le cose che ti convengono. Guarda tutto il resto.
Poi per forza lo stato non ha più soldi e le conseguenze si vedono.


----------



## ologramma (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se è per questo tutto il nero nasce dall'impossibilità da parte del cittadino di avere detrazioni adeguate.


difatti nel mio lavoro di artigiano  finito il lavoro la prima cosa che mi dicevano  non voglio fattura  perchè nel preventivo il totale bisognava  sempre aggiungere l'IVA , spesso erano persone danarose e anche direttoti di banca come politici per non dire dei conventi :
Non sempre era così ma la maggior parte sì


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> difatti nel mio lavoro di artigiano  finito il lavoro la prima cosa che mi dicevano  non voglio fattura  perchè nel preventivo il totale bisognava  sempre aggiungere l'IVA , spesso erano persone danarose e anche direttoti di banca come politici per non dire dei conventi :
> Non sempre era così ma la maggior parte sì


Purtroppo nel ns Paese.....il nero.... è abitudine ...
Ed è sbagliato ma lo facciamo cmq....
Me compresa....
Anni fa in ufficio...avevamo addirittura...una doppia contabilità...avevamo veramente...la busta del nero....facevamo scegliere al ragioniere di turno come ci voleva pagare
Con tanto di conversazione sussurrata...


----------



## ologramma (3 Novembre 2021)

spesso facevo , chiedendo al mio commercialista ,fatture di comodo perchè non riuscivo neanche  ad arrivare al minimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Bisogna cambiare la mentalità. Fare la gara a chi è più furbo non porta benefici a nessuno.
> Chi adesso prende la colf in nero contribuisce a diminuire le pensioni in futuro e rischia di fare la colf lei stessa in quanto si ritrova la pensione abbassata per vari motivi: cattiva gestione del denaro, pochi contribuenti ( pochi bambini nati e tanti lavori in nero ecc).
> Questa è la mia opinione, niente di più.


Certo, ma le stesse colf in nero vogliono rimanere tali, le famiglie con isee Bassi hanno molti aiuti. 
Va cambiato il meccanismo nazionale


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> difatti nel mio lavoro di artigiano  finito il lavoro la prima cosa che mi dicevano  non voglio fattura  perchè nel preventivo il totale bisognava  sempre aggiungere l'IVA , spesso erano persone danarose e anche direttoti di banca come politici per non dire dei conventi :
> Non sempre era così ma la maggior parte sì


E lo so.... Come dicevo chi guadagna col nero, deve spendere in nero per non essere sgamati


----------



## ologramma (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo, ma le stesse colf in nero vogliono rimanere tali, le famiglie con isee Bassi hanno molti aiuti.
> Va cambiato il meccanismo nazionale


e controlli in tutti i campi e quando li prendi li frusti a sangue , vedi i furbetti del reddito di cittadinanza , lavori appaltati fatti male , povere persone sfruttate  .
Bisogna cambiare la mentalità delle persone  perchè siamo tutti bacati


----------



## ologramma (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E lo so.... Come dicevo chi guadagna col nero, deve spendere in nero per non essere sgamati


vedi ora che hanno tolto o vogliono togliere il tetto per le operazioni con le carte di credito  e il famoso cashblack che scovava chi non emetteva scontrini. Lo vogliono sempre i politici del nord non facciamo nomi e quella personcina del centro


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi ora che hanno tolto o vogliono togliere il tetto per le operazioni con le carte di credito  e il famoso cashblack che scovava chi non emetteva scontrini


Dai il cashback è una presa in giro dai, la lotteria dei poveri


----------



## ologramma (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dai il cashback è una presa in giro dai, la lotteria dei poveri


non credo vedi che incremento mostruoso delle transazioni  via carta di credito che ci sono state.
Scusa ma sei sicura che sia per i poveri  che di soldi ne a hanno pochini o quasi niente


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non credo vedi che incremento mostruoso delle transazioni  via carta di credito che ci sono state.
> Scusa ma sei sicura che sia per i poveri  che di soldi ne a hanno pochini o quasi niente


Ho visto gente far fare al supermercato, più scontrini per la stessa spesa e non solo lì. 
In realtà è per non fare utilizzare più denaro contante, quindi fanno giocare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non credo vedi che incremento mostruoso delle transazioni  via carta di credito che ci sono state.
> Scusa ma sei sicura che sia per i poveri  che di soldi ne a hanno pochini o quasi niente


Io l ho avuto....
Ma io pago tutto col bancomat....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho visto gente far fare al supermercato, più scontrini per la stessa spesa e non solo lì.
> In realtà è per non fare utilizzare più denaro contante, quindi fanno giocare


A quel livello non sono arrivata...
Ma ... quando c era mio papà con me...pagavo la sua spesa col mio bancomat...
Solo quello...
Smezzare la spesa per fare più scontrini anche no....


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho visto gente far fare al supermercato, più scontrini per la stessa spesa e non solo lì.
> In realtà è per non fare utilizzare più denaro contante, quindi fanno giocare


Scusa, sarò ingenua ma non capisco perché fanno questo . Perché fanno più scontrini ?


----------



## ologramma (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho visto gente far fare al supermercato, più scontrini per la stessa spesa e non solo lì.
> In realtà è per non fare utilizzare più denaro contante, quindi fanno giocare


è la solita paraculata degli italiani intelligenti , solo però così si sono avuti tante operazioni che i commercianti non ne hanno potuto fare a meno .
Che pensi che all'estero che pagano anche un caffè  con carta fanno male ?
Mi dirai qui le commissioni sono alte ma mai  si inizia e mai le abbassano cosa che le banche ora fanno un forfait  delle operazioni  in un lasso di tempo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusa, sarò ingenua ma non capisco perché fanno questo . Perché fanno più scontrini ?


Così hanno più possibilità di vincere la lotteria degli scontrini


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> è la solita paraculata degli italiani intelligenti , solo però così si sono avuti tante operazioni che i commercianti non ne hanno potuto fare a meno .
> Che pensi che all'estero che pagano anche un caffè  con carta fanno male ?
> Mi dirai qui le commissioni sono alte ma mai  si inizia e mai le abbassano cosa che le banche ora fanno un forfait  delle operazioni  in un lasso di tempo.


Si deve prima imparare


ologramma ha detto:


> è la solita paraculata degli italiani intelligenti , solo però così si sono avuti tante operazioni che i commercianti non ne hanno potuto fare a meno .
> Che pensi che all'estero che pagano anche un caffè  con carta fanno male ?
> Mi dirai qui le commissioni sono alte ma mai  si inizia e mai le abbassano cosa che le banche ora fanno un forfait  delle operazioni  in un lasso di tempo.


è giusto utilizzare le carte, il problema è imparare a tenere sotto controllo le spese. Il denaro contante permette di osservare limiti, le carte meno. 
Le app delle banche devono essere consultate se no le carte vengono bloccate. 
Cosa che ultimamente succede di frequente, carte rifiutate al momento di pagare


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Così hanno più possibilità di vincere la lotteria degli scontrini


Ah! Esiste una lotteria degli scontrini !!
Non lo sapevo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah! Esiste una lotteria degli scontrini !!
> Non lo sapevo.


Si siamo il paese dei balocchi...


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi ?
> Ci sono detrazioni per le colf ?
> Guarda che questo atteggiamento da bambini da asilo non è costruttivo.
> Non bisogna dare come esempio solo le cose che ti convengono. Guarda tutto il resto.
> Poi per forza lo stato non ha più soldi e le conseguenze si vedono.


Senti cara, io lo so che sei una banalizzatrice di fenomeni complessi come poche altre Ho letto in vita mia, ma definire atteggiamento di bambini d'asilo un qualcosa come la gestione delle politiche fiscali mi sembra eccessivo pure per una come te elevata alla Barbara D'Urso.
È una questione di priorità. Il nostro sistema sceglie scientificamente di dissipare risorse, in primis in posti di lavoro inutili, togliendo risorse a chi Con quelle risorse produce risorse, arrivando al limite di toccare anche le pensioni minime o i salari di sussistenza. Che in termini molto pratici significa togliere il cibo di bocca a chi con €50 fa la spesa per due settimane per foraggiare non tanto gli stipendi miliardari che quelli sono pochi, quanto un'infinità di realtà inutili e senza ragion d'essere.
E la riottosità degli italiani a pagare le tasse proviene da lontane ma precise ragioni storiche: le tasse sono sempre state imposte dal conquistatore nei confronti del Popolo conquistato, e noi ci siamo passati per migliaia di anni. Diversamente dalle altre grandi realtà europee, dove la frase _lo Stato siamo noi_ non suona come una vuota ipocrisia.
A meno di non essere obbligato, ho perfettamente ragione a non versare la mia contribuzione, dato che per ogni euro versato me ne torneranno indietro €0,05. È la condizione banale in cui versano oggi tutta una serie di pensionati che guadagnavano tutto sommato abbastanza per garantirsi una vita dignitosa, e che hanno una prospettiva di pensione meno che dignitosa.
Oppure se preferisci possiamo parlare dell'evasione fiscale delle compagnie enormi come le telefoniche, che omettono di versare miliardi di euro L'anno al fisco per tenere alti i dividendi degli azionisti. Tanto quando sei così grosso con il fisco te la tratti.
Cioè veramente ti voglio bene ma quando affronti tematiche complesse sembri Cesira, la moglie di Enrico la talpa


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti cara, io lo so che sei una banalizzatrice di fenomeni complessi come poche altre Ho letto in vita mia, ma definire atteggiamento di bambini d'asilo un qualcosa come la gestione delle politiche fiscali mi sembra eccessivo pure per una come te elevata alla Barbara D'Urso.
> È una questione di priorità. Il nostro sistema sceglie scientificamente di dissipare risorse, in primis in posti di lavoro inutili, togliendo risorse a chi Con quelle risorse produce risorse, arrivando al limite di toccare anche le pensioni minime o i salari di sussistenza. Che in termini molto pratici significa togliere il cibo di bocca a chi con €50 fa la spesa per due settimane per foraggiare non tanto gli stipendi miliardari che quelli sono pochi, quanto un'infinità di realtà inutili e senza ragion d'essere.
> E la riottosità degli italiani a pagare le tasse proviene da lontane ma precise ragioni storiche: le tasse sono sempre state imposte dal conquistatore nei confronti del Popolo conquistato, e noi ci siamo passati per migliaia di anni. Diversamente dalle altre grandi realtà europee, dove la frase _lo Stato siamo noi_ non suona come una vuota ipocrisia.
> A meno di non essere obbligato, ho perfettamente ragione a non versare la mia contribuzione, dato che per ogni euro versato me ne torneranno indietro €0,05. È la condizione banale in cui versano oggi tutta una serie di pensionati che guadagnavano tutto sommato abbastanza per garantirsi una vita dignitosa, e che hanno una prospettiva di pensione meno che dignitosa.
> ...


Sai… non vorrei inventare l’acqua calda… ma le tasse si pagano in tutti paesi. Non è un optional. E pagando le tasse si possono ottenere servizi di qualità.
Ovviamente bisogna scegliere politici che sanno gestire i soldi pubblici.
Sai… all’estero c’è qualche capo di stato che va in treno o in bicicletta. Al lavoro.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> le tasse si pagano in tutti paesi.


No.
Vedi come si fa? Basta partire dalle fondamenta e poi vai su.
Per esempio se produci petrolio le tasse ai cittadini non le fai pagare.
Emirati, Kuwait, Quatar.
Magari fai come a Singapore e tassi alcuni beni e non le persone, in modo che se quei beni non li compri le tasse non le paghi.
Se vuoi continuo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sai… non vorrei inventare l’acqua calda… ma le tasse si pagano in tutti paesi. Non è un optional. E pagando le tasse si possono ottenere servizi di qualità.
> Ovviamente bisogna scegliere politici che sanno gestire i soldi pubblici.
> Sai… all’estero c’è qualche capo di stato che va in treno o in bicicletta. Al lavoro.


Scegliere politici, la vedo dura, si scelgono da soli. Anzi ce li scelgono.
La sfiducia è sovrana, gente che si è comportata correttamente e si trova al pari di chi se n'è fregato, non va bene.
La nostra non è una società virtuosa, tanto meno meritocratica.
Le conseguenze sono ovvie, ti sembra serio fare la lotteria degli scontrini?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No.
> Vedi come si fa? Basta partire dalle fondamenta e poi vai su.
> Per esempio se produci petrolio le tasse ai cittadini non le fai pagare.
> Emirati, Kuwait, Quatar.
> ...


Vabbè… non parliamo dei paesi che hanno la fortuna di essere seduti sul petrolio.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Scegliere politici, la vedo dura, si scelgono da soli. Anzi ce li scelgono.
> La sfiducia è sovrana, gente che si è comportata correttamente e si trova al pari di chi se n'è fregato, non va bene.
> La nostra non è una società virtuosa, tanto meno meritocratica.
> Le conseguenze sono ovvie, ti sembra serio fare la lotteria degli scontrini?


In effetti fa ridere.
È da tanto che non compro niente in Italia, non lo sapevo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La nostra non è una società virtuosa, tanto meno meritocratica.


La società è sempre meritocratica. È il sistema che non lo è mai. Se confondi i due concetti ti trovi esattamente nella condizione di quello che ha lavorato una vita, ha buttato i soldi al cesso versando tutto quello che doveva versare e adesso si ritrova senza la pensione.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vabbè… non parliamo dei paesi che hanno la fortuna di essere seduti sul petrolio.


Eh, ma sono tanti sai? Pure l'America ha una no tax area che fa paura.


----------



## Vera (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io la mia parte di lavori la faccio la notte tra il venerdì e il sabato.
> Chiedete a Vera se non ci credete….


Ovvio che ti credono, mica sei un pallista


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ovvio che ti credono, mica sei un pallista


Come dicevi tu….


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La società è sempre meritocratica. È il sistema che non lo è mai. Se confondi i due concetti ti trovi esattamente nella condizione di quello che ha lavorato una vita, ha buttato i soldi al cesso versando tutto quello che doveva versare e adesso si ritrova senza la pensione.


Sul sistema sono d'accordo, ma la società si adegua, viaggia mica su un binario differente.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sul sistema sono d'accordo, ma la società si adegua, viaggia mica su un binario differente.


Ma che si adegua. Resiste semmai.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che si adegua. Resiste semmai.


A me non pare, però ....


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me non pare, però ....


Dipende in che settore della contribuenza sei collocata


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sul sistema sono d'accordo, ma la società si adegua, viaggia mica su un binario differente.


Ma il popolo non può cambiare la costituzione con un iniziativa popolare ?
Insomma essere attivi e non passivi .


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma il popolo non può cambiare la costituzione con un iniziativa popolare ?
> Insomma essere attivi e non passivi .


Il popolo


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma il popolo non può cambiare la costituzione con un iniziativa popolare ?
> Insomma essere attivi e non passivi .


Non ricominciare, ti prego. L'abbiamo capito che voi siete buoni, bravi, belli e noialtri siam monelli.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ricominciare, ti prego. L'abbiamo capito che voi siete buoni, bravi, belli e noialtri siam monelli.


Évvero!!!!1!!!!1!!1


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ricominciare, ti prego. L'abbiamo capito che voi siete buoni, bravi, belli e noialtri siam monelli.


Allora non date la colpa al sistema…


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora non date la colpa al sistema…


Siri, spiegami l'economia 

Colpa? Che vuol dire colpa? Il sistema mica è un essere senziente.
È un sistema di coordinate che comportano rapporti causa effetto. All'interno di quelle coordinate e di quei rapporti, tu costruisci la tua esistenza.
É un sistema pure il matrimonio.
Se ti adagi all'ombra di un sì detto davanti a un prete e ti becchi le corna, sei tu quello che ha fallito nella gestione del sistema.
Pure se formalmente il sistema matrimonio ti dice che quel si detto in chiesa in forma di promessa solenne ti parerà il culo a prescindere finché morte non vi separi.
Il sistema di redistribuzione della ricchezza funziona esattamente nella stessa maniera. Nel momento in cui segui pedissequamente le istruzioni senza pararti il culo diventi una mucca da mungere.
Che si leva anche i soldi che non ha a beneficio di una fetta più o meno grande di privilegiati che per tutta una serie di motivi diversissimi fra loro hanno piegato a proprio vantaggio le logiche di funzionamento del sistema. Funziona così in Italia, funziona così in tutti gli altri paesi in cui Esistono le lobby, funziona così in tutti i paesi in cui esistono gruppi di potere, Patti di sindacato, oligarchia di qualunque genere. Funziona così anche dentro il condominio Dov'è l'amministratore fa pagare di meno il condominio al condomino che lo fa eleggere.
Hai voglia a protestare. Intanto che protesti il tempo passa, e il tempo che ti rimane da vivere si accorcia.
Sei vivo sei incidi sul mondo, non se resisti e se sopporti le sfighe. Guarda caso però il sistema ti dice esattamente il contrario. 

Keep calm ad read wikipedia


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma il popolo non può cambiare la costituzione con un iniziativa popolare ?
> Insomma essere attivi e non passivi .


Ho provato con altri 4 disperati a riprendere la Bastiglia, ma ci è andata male.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ricominciare, ti prego. L'abbiamo capito che voi siete buoni, bravi, belli e noialtri siam monelli.


Come sei, e io che contavo su di te per una sommossa popolare


----------



## bull63 (4 Novembre 2021)

sempre assunte in regola


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma il popolo non può cambiare la costituzione con un iniziativa popolare ?
> Insomma essere attivi e non passivi .


 
*Costituzione federale 
della Confederazione Svizzera*
del 18 aprile 1999 (Stato 7  marzo 2021)
*Preambolo*
In nome di Dio Onnipotente,
Il Popolo svizzero e i Cantoni,
Consci della loro responsabilità di fronte al creato,
Risoluti a rinnovare l’alleanza confederale e a consolidarne la coesione interna, al fine di rafforzare la libertà e la democrazia, l’indipendenza e la pace, in uno spirito di solidarietà e di apertura al mondo,
Determinati a vivere la loro molteplicità nell’unità, nella considerazione e nel rispetto reciproci,
Coscienti delle acquisizioni comuni nonché delle loro responsabilità verso le generazioni future,
Consci che libero è soltanto chi usa della sua libertà e che la forza di un popolo si commisura al benessere dei più deboli dei suoi membri,
_si sono dati la presente Costituzione_1




__





						Fedlex
					






					www.fedlex.admin.ch


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2021)

PRINCIPÎ FONDAMENTALI
ART. 1.
L’Italia è una Repubblica democratica, fondata sul lavoro.
La sovranità appartiene al popolo, che la esercita nelle forme e nei limiti della Costituzione.
ART. 2.
La Repubblica riconosce e garantisce i diritti inviolabili dell’uomo, sia come singolo sia nelle formazioni sociali ove si svolge la sua personalità,
3

e richiede l’adempimento dei doveri inderogabili di solidarietà politica, economica e sociale.
ART. 3.
Tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignità sociale e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione, di opinioni poli- tiche, di condizioni personali e sociali.
È compito della Repubblica rimuovere gli ostacoli di ordine economico e sociale, che, limitando di fatto la libertà e l’eguaglianza dei cittadini, impediscono il pieno sviluppo della persona umana e l’effettiva partecipa- zione di tutti i lavoratori all’organizzazione politica, economica e sociale del Paese.
ART. 4.
La Repubblica riconosce a tutti i cittadini il diritto al lavoro e promuove le condizioni che rendano effettivo questo diritto.
Ogni cittadino ha il dovere di svolgere, secondo le proprie possibilità e la propria scelta, un’attività o una funzione che concorra al progresso mate- riale o spirituale della società.


			https://www.cortecostituzionale.it/documenti/download/pdf/Costituzione_della_Repubblica_italiana.pdf


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Novembre 2021)

Oddio je s'è incastrato il pannolone.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Costituzione federale
> della Confederazione Svizzera*
> del 18 aprile 1999 (Stato 7  marzo 2021)
> *Preambolo*
> ...


Non ti fermare al titolo. Se avevi voglia e tempo di leggere saresti arrivata al punto in cui è indicato che con un’iniziativa popolare si può modificare la costituzione.
Ho fatto una domanda precisa; non mi hai risposto.
Si può fare una modifica costituzionale partendo da un’iniziativa popolare ?
Se si, quale è stata l’ultima. Che modifiche avete apportato ?
Non mi passare da leggere 1000 pagine perché non ho tempo e neanche voglia.
P.S. : scuola laica, niente croce nelle aule.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ti fermare al titolo.
> Ho fatto una domanda precisa; non mi hai risposto.
> Si può fare una modifica costituzionale partendo da un’iniziativa popolare ?
> Se si, quale è stata l’ultima. Che modifiche avete apportato ?
> ...


Prima di chiedere se si può modificare qualcosa, bisogna sapere COSA si vorrebbe modificare.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima di chiedere se si può modificare qualcosa, bisogna sapere COSA si vorrebbe modificare.


Le troppe auto blu ?
Vari privilegi esagerati di qualcuno ?
Voli di stato usati per motivi personali.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Le troppe auto blu ?
> Vari privilegi esagerati di qualcuno ?
> Voli di stato usati per motivi personali.


Siri, adesso prova con qualcosa che veramente impatta in modo significativo sulle vite degli altri. 

Riproviamo che oggi forse ce la facciamo. Il problema non sono i privilegi di qualcuno. Il sistema può reggere divinamente bene i privilegi di qualcuno, anzi senza quei privilegi non avrebbe nessun tipo di senso progredire nell'ascensore sociale. Cosa cazzo mi sbatto a fare a prendere tre lauree se il poi il mio voto vale quanto il tuo che non capisce un cazzo? Motivo per cui le persone che si trovano in cima alla Piramide della scala sociale si organizzano per fare in modo che quei privilegi chi viene dal basso se li debba sudare.
Peccato che il nostro attuale sistema si basa su alcune follie che sono state vendute in passato alle masse e che pertanto oggi costituiscono dei veri e propri privilegi di massa.
Basti pensare a tutti quei privilegi, come la pensione con il sistema retributivo, o i contratti della pubblica amministrazione, che funzionavano divinamente bene quando potendo ci stampare la moneta il costo del denaro ce lo decidevamo da soli.

La possibilità di erodere il valore del denaro ci permetteva di alzare costantemente l'asticella tanto io scrivevo 10,20, 30, ma sempre 10 valeva in valore assoluto.

Questo sistema è entrato in crisi, in prima battuta con l'euro perché non era costruito per reggere ad un sistema di cambi fissi, e secondo poi nella gestione degli ultimi vent'anni in cui le sacche di privilegio organizzato di massa, vedi i dipendenti delle banche, Alitalia, e chi più ne ha più ne metta, perché quelle resistenze hanno impoverito la Massa generale dei contribuenti a favore di più piccole masse di contribuenti.

Ma per far rimettere in equilibrio il sistema, cambiare quattro cazzate come le auto blu non risolve nulla. Bisogna attaccare strutturalmente tutta una serie di caratteristiche ad oggi riconosciute Intoccabili dalla maggior parte dei votanti italiani, come la possibilità di far saltare retroattivamente i diritti acquisiti, inserire la patrimoniale che non vuole nessuno, aumentare la tassazione sulle rendite di banche e assicurazioni e licenziare una marea di dipendenti pubblici che non servono a un cazzo. Tutte cose che sia a destra che a sinistra sono protette da Lobby potentissime E che di conseguenza dimenticati che possano essere mai toccate. Moooolto più facile alzare la benzina


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Le troppe auto blu ?
> Vari privilegi esagerati di qualcuno ?
> Voli di stato usati per motivi personali.


Ma cosa c’entrano con la Costituzione, possibile referendum e poi bisogna saper valutare il peso e il senso di ciò che consideri privilegi e il costo di un referendum ecc...
Paese, mucche e referendum dei paesi tuoi.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Paese, mucche e referendum dei paesi tuoi.


Brava adesso che hai detto la tua prendi la pasticchina e dormi.


----------



## ologramma (5 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Così hanno più possibilità di vincere la lotteria degli scontrini


leggevo ché ora le banche sono interessate ha farle proprie perchè hanno visto che gli affari gli vanno bene


----------



## Lara3 (5 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entrano con la Costituzione, possibile referendum e poi bisogna saper valutare il peso e il senso di ciò che consideri privilegi e il costo di un referendum ecc...
> Paese, mucche e referendum dei paesi tuoi.


Avevo il dubbio che in fondo non volete cambiare di una virgola la situazione. Adesso ho la certezza .


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Avevo il dubbio che in fondo non volete cambiare di una virgola la situazione. Adesso ho la certezza .


Siri, fammi una risata di circostanza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Avevo il dubbio che in fondo non volete cambiare di una virgola la situazione. Adesso ho la certezza .


Ma davvero le cose che hai individuato tu pensi che siano nella Costituzione? 
Il punto non sono le virgole o la situazione italiana (chissà la criminalità dove mette i soldi) ma che non sai di cosa stai parlando.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Avevo il dubbio che in fondo non volete cambiare di una virgola la situazione. Adesso ho la certezza .


Lo Stato in cui vivi da secoli si occupa di denaro. Non importa da dove arrivi.
È un paese chiuso che ha sempre tutelato i propr interessi. Le istituzioni hanno capito che se i cittadini stanno bene non si fanno troppe domande.
Non a caso nonostante le guerre voi siete, casualmente usciti sempre bene.
Della serie non rompete i coglioni che le vostre porcate le teniamo al sicuro.
Non fate entrare nessuno che non vi serva.
Non si può neanche comprare sui siti svizzeri se non sei residente.
Carissima ti fanno stare bene, perché devono nascondere molto e hanno bisogno di cittadini che non fanno troppe domande.
Conosco italiani che hanno la doppia cittadinanza Svizzera.
Certo che il tuo paese non la da di sicuro al primo immigrato  arrivato a Lampedusa, per la verità non gli fa varcare manco il primo prato.
Nulla da dire se tutti gli Stati fossero chiusi come il tuo in autodifesa di sicuro  economicamente  sarebbero tutti ricchi. 
Siete in mezzo all'Europa e ve ne siete guardati bene dal farne parte.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo Stato in cui vivi da secoli si occupa di denaro. Non importa da dove arrivi.
> È un paese chiuso che ha sempre tutelato i propr interessi. Le istituzioni hanno capito che se i cittadini stanno bene non si fanno troppe domande.
> Non a caso nonostante le guerre voi siete, casualmente usciti sempre bene.
> Della serie non rompete i coglioni che le vostre porcate le teniamo al sicuro.
> ...


D'accordissimo, lavorato su Lugano per anni. Non esistono mignotte più mignotte dei Banchieri/bancari svizzeri manco nei blowjob bar di Bangkok


----------

